# Resident Evil 5



## ruffneck23 (Mar 11, 2009)

Got mine ordered to arrive on Friday morning , got all weekend off to savour.

Anyone else getting it / looking forward to it ?


----------



## Yetman (Mar 11, 2009)

've just bought an xbox for this (as well as GOW3 and MGS4)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 11, 2009)

surely you mean a PS3 ?


----------



## Yetman (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh no dont tell me......


----------



## Yetman (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok I'll have to blank God of War 3 


OH FOR FUCKS SAKE MGS AS WELL?!?!?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 11, 2009)

looks like mgs4 is coming to an xbox 360 near you soon

Dont worry too much there are loads of gems already out there on the 360 now


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Mar 11, 2009)

Huh?

It's released in 2 days on X360

http://www.game.co.uk/Xbox360/Actio...0-_-Resident Evil 5-_-resident evil 5 xbox360

Or am I missing somethink???


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 11, 2009)

I was meaning his GOW3 and MSG4 was going to be exclusive for ps3 , so wondered if he wanted all 3 why get a box,


oh never mind


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Mar 11, 2009)

Aaaahh!

Been a long day. Have to say it looks great


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 11, 2009)

Played the demo, was about as good as Resi 4, which is to say not very...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 12, 2009)

I never got your problem with resi 4 , but hey , horses for courses apparently.

If you say its as good as Resi 4 then im well please as i loved it.

play just emailed me to say its been posted.

Gets Excited


----------



## Voley (Mar 12, 2009)

I haven't played Resident Evil since the first one. Great game but I never liked the way you move around. I was forever getting stuck in corners (bit of a problem when you've got 4 zombies bearing down on you).

Is this still the same? I just saw the advert for RE5 and it looks great but doubt I'd be into it if it still has the same weird 3D view.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 12, 2009)

it has an over the shoulder view now like in dead space/ close up gears of war. You move a lot more fluidly but cant run and shoot like the others.

I like the newer control system so much more.


----------



## Voley (Mar 12, 2009)

Ahh, that sounds a bit more my sort of thing, cheers.

<checks bank balance>


----------



## Sunray (Mar 12, 2009)

PC version comes out tomorrow and is 15 quid cheaper.  For the same price as its on the 360 I got dead space and postage thrown in.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 12, 2009)

Yep the controls are slightly better but still not good enough.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 12, 2009)

Sunray said:


> PC version comes out tomorrow and is 15 quid cheaper.  For the same price as its on the 360 I got dead space and postage thrown in.



damn i didnt realise the pc version was coming ywet as i couldnt find it to order anywhere


----------



## Sunray (Mar 12, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> it has an over the shoulder view now like in dead space/ close up gears of war. You move a lot more fluidly but cant run and shoot like the others.
> 
> I like the newer control system so much more.



But thats the RE way.  Stop shoot, run, stop shoot.

I didn't think it detracted from the game, if anything it defines it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 12, 2009)

i loved howe it worked in RE4 , compared to what had come before


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 12, 2009)

Sunray said:


> PC version comes out tomorrow and is 15 quid cheaper.  For the same price as its on the 360 I got dead space and postage thrown in.



where did you order it from ?

cos i cant find any listings for a pc version out tomorrow ?


----------



## cybershot (Mar 12, 2009)

Seems more adventure arcade stylee than survival horror now, but still looks good.

Can't see them ever topping Resi 4.


----------



## sunnyG (Mar 12, 2009)

Got my copy this morning. ShopTo.net all the way! RE5 is pretty good so far, not played it very much yet. Bring on the weekend!!


----------



## Sunray (Mar 12, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> where did you order it from ?
> 
> cos i cant find any listings for a pc version out tomorrow ?



Amazon...


Fuck!!!

They changed it to 30th June 2009.  Arg... That puts a spanner in my works. 

Um don't know what to do now.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 13, 2009)

got my copy delivered about 30 mins ago ( gawd bless ya play.com )

only player chapter 1 - 1 seem cool so far , not so much scary but very tense.

Ive got to go out now , dont want to


----------



## The Groke (Mar 15, 2009)

Well I wasn't that bowled over by the demo (I loved 4 and this just seemed more of the same) but it was a lean month for releases and I bought it anyway.

I haven't touched it single player - and probably won't now either.

I just stuck it on hard and me and a friend have been stomping through it on co-op over Xboxlive and it has been absolutely _cracking_ fun.



Take that co-op element out though and...


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 19, 2009)

RD 5 or Fallout 3 keeps looking at youtube vid of games
witch one I pick I just hope this doesn't turn into a Farcry 2 type game.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 19, 2009)

well R5 is an action packed ride whilst you have to invest more time into Fallout 3

i prefered resi 5 tbh , but im sure others will disagree


----------



## The Groke (Mar 19, 2009)

Playing it solo is dogshit - especially on hard.

All the stupid chick does is get killed. Repeatedly. 

Rubbish.




Co-op still rocks though.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 19, 2009)

ive only been playing it on solo ,  the girl only died on the last level on normal difficulty 

either im super good or youre super shite 



eta youre playing on hard , il try that later


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 19, 2009)

started playing yesterday - nice, I think - too early to tell


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2009)

no-one else playing this then?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 28, 2009)

you enjoying it OU ?

ive completed it but playing again with a machine gun and sniper rifle with unlimited ammo that doesnt need reloading , and as sheva in her disco outfit ( lol )great fun!!

if you completely upgrade any weapon you can then unlock it after the first completion


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2009)

yes, lots, but stuck at the oil refinery with the second chainsaw guy - he keeps kiling me


----------



## Yetman (Apr 30, 2009)

It was this or SF4........I've got Half Life 2 now (and Portal) so I've got enough to keep me going short and long term playing. I'll get RE5 once I've completed HL2 and when its come down in price


----------



## bmd (Apr 30, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> no-one else playing this then?



I started it but got lost in that compound o) and as that put me off I thought that maybe it wasn't that great anyway. 

Then I restarted it with a mate and he'd done about 3/4 of the game and had unlocked loads of weapons and we couldn't work out how to share them so he was constantly protecting me and that made the game a bit boring, so the answer is no, I'm not but I might pick it up again when I've finished Fallout 3.


----------



## dylans (May 5, 2009)

Just finished it. I was pretty disappointed to be honest. Way way too short. My son said we were on the final level and  didn't believe him. Res 4 was fantastic. I loved it, played it through then played it again with unlimited rocket launcher. But Res 5 was too much like a res 4 with slightly different graphics. The puzzles were retarded in Res 5. On the whole not a great game at all. Fallout3 and Farcry2 are much better value for money.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 23, 2009)

This finally came out on the PC.  Took so long that the price dropped to 17 quid.  First game that has the fan on my 8800GT running at full pelt.  Still looks and plays well.  Playing on veteran and yup its fucking well hard.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sunray said:


> This finally came out on the PC.  Took so long that the price dropped to 17 quid.  First game that has the fan on my 8800GT running at full pelt.  Still looks and plays well.  Playing on veteran and yup its fucking well hard.



I'm just on the final boss battle as I speak, my 8800gt isn't running any harder than normal and that's at 1440 x 900 with full AA and AF and everything maxed, my fps in the bench mark was about 70 fps.

It does look good and it plays well but I still mourn the loss of atmosphere and proper survival horror staples like actual puzzles and proper tension. It certainly doesn't create the tension of the first two Resident Evil games, I remember it being so tense when going into new rooms or hallways, just waiting for a surprise attack or when you could hear the zombies in the other room and really didn't want to go into it even though you knew you had to to advance.


----------



## dogmatique (Sep 23, 2009)

Are you two playing with keyboard or controller on the PC?  I found it almost unplayable with a keyboard and mouse... Awful port of controls - I HATE having to press a button to move the crosshairs...


----------



## revol68 (Sep 23, 2009)

dogmatique said:


> Are you two playing with keyboard or controller on the PC?  I found it almost unplayable with a keyboard and mouse... Awful port of controls - I HATE having to press a button to move the crosshairs...



you don't have to press a button to move the crosshairs, you simply right click, aim and shoot.

I used my xbox controller so I could play it sitting in bed but I used the keyboard and mouse for a bit and they were grand, though it made it a good bit easier.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 23, 2009)

dogmatique said:


> Are you two playing with keyboard or controller on the PC?  I found it almost unplayable with a keyboard and mouse... Awful port of controls - I HATE having to press a button to move the crosshairs...



Its like that on RE4 as well. So its not a problem for me.


----------



## dogmatique (Sep 23, 2009)

revol68 said:


> you don't have to press a button to move the crosshairs, you simply right click, aim and shoot.



That's clicking a button, no? Or simply move the mouse and shoot, a la most FPS shooters... Nah, dinna like it captain.  

My loss.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 24, 2009)

dogmatique said:


> That's clicking a button, no? Or simply move the mouse and shoot, a la most FPS shooters... Nah, dinna like it captain.
> 
> My loss.



But that wouldn't work in Resident Evil, it's not a run and gun fps, even if it is going more in that direction.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 19, 2009)

just finished it for the first time today, quite an enjoyably concise game i thought, some frustrations with my partner but still not so much as to spoil things overall. less puzzles admittedly but i thought that it got very tense at some points i must say.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 1, 2010)

I just got this for the 360 and it's great, I regret not picking it up a year ago.

There's some downloadable content (Lost in Nightmares) which is brilliant and highly recommended...captures the spooky feel of the first game! There's also a Mercenaries mode which is bloody addictive as hell.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 1, 2010)

I have no further comment.


----------



## bmd (Mar 1, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I have no further comment.



You love it.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 1, 2010)

I've had this since not long after launch and still haven't got round to playing it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 1, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> You love it.



Yeah man, Resi is the bestest game EVAH!!!!11


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm doing it on easy solo, anyone want to do it on normal/hard co-op? Or even better, Mercenaries Reunion co-op? 

eta....couldn't resist buying this costume for Sheva:


----------



## bmd (Mar 1, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah man, Resi is the bestest game EVAH!!!!11



Thought so.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Aug 31, 2010)

This is a tenner pre owned in GAME now.

I might tke the plunge and buy it.

Or should I get Batman.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 31, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:


> This is a tenner pre owned in GAME now.
> 
> I might tke the plunge and buy it.
> 
> Or should I get Batman.



Close call but IMHO Batman pips it.

You wouldn't be throwing your cash away with either though.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 31, 2010)

yeah batman but not by much


----------



## cybershot (Aug 31, 2010)

The HMV by me have it in clearance for the same price, brand new.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Sep 2, 2010)

Aarghh! Is that anoying woman running around with you all the time or can you bin her.


----------



## haZe36 (Sep 2, 2010)

Apart from very short passages of play, she's there the whole time.

Gets less annoying as you get used to it...


----------



## cybershot (Sep 3, 2010)

Just give her shit guns and ammo, don't give her anything useful as she'll waste it. She actually coms in quite handy in some scenario's.


----------



## dylans (Sep 12, 2010)

I was disappointed with res 5 tbh. I loved Res 4 and I still rate it as the greatest game ever made on every level. res 5 had no originality or imagination. It was just too obviously a repackaged version of res4 except shorter and dumbed down (at least in terms of the puzzles etc). It's not a bad game I just felt that it felt likw it was lazily put together and had no outstanding features of it's own that distinguished it from the work of art that was res 4. 

And it was far far too short.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2010)

i think i'm near the end of it now, i'm up against a boss with a machine gun who seems indestructable. tips?


----------

